# Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I was talking with one of my sisters who lives on a farm in Missouri and she told me my BIL had been deathly ill for over a month, so weak he couldn't hardly get out of bed, so much so that she had to load the wood boiler they use to heat their house and hot water for the first time and could hardly do so as Jesse had the wood in bigger pieces.

They thought it might be Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever and turns out that what was finally diagnosed. He's being treated fortunately and will hopefully recover fully but it will always be a danger now apparently.

If I wasn't mistaken, the call wasn't too clear, the doctor also said that it's very likely he'd been infected before but had thrown it off. This wouldn't surprise me because I think it's just about impossible to be back in those woods and doing anything without getting them on you.

Anyway, just a heads up to be careful out there. He got laid out flat on his back by this disease for almost a month. This guy is a really tough old trucker and farmer and for him not to load the boiler he'd have to be at death's door.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lots of bad xhit out there.

Today I read some guy is near losing his eyesight from a bug in the water at an amusement park.

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/...-parasite-from-amusement-park-water-ride.html


----------

